# On-Line Sharpening School



## KJDedge (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks like a guy named Peter Nowlan (from knife planet.net) is teaming up with Jon Broida to offer a 
free online sharpening course.....Dont know what the content looks like but it could be interesting to see..
theres a link to sign up for announcements, etc..

Regards All


----------



## mise_en_place (Jun 5, 2017)

Cool. Look forward to seeing what they come up with.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 5, 2017)

Could you provide the link to which you referred? I couldn't find one (after also looking on Jon's website). Thanks.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jun 5, 2017)

Just go to ***********.net, it pops right up! http://www.***********.net/


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jun 5, 2017)

knife planet .net


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 5, 2017)

What's ticked polly now?


----------



## rick_english (Jun 5, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> What's ticked polly now?



The mods around here need to chill out a little.


----------



## rick_english (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm a fan of Jon Broida, but honestly an online sharpening school sounds like an online driving school.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2017)

hopefully it doesnt suck


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 5, 2017)

Where most online sharpening advice falls short is somewhat objective result-testing criteria regarding sharpness, thinness, steering, and advice how to correct problems found testing...

Still wondering what the dorama with knife planet is?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2017)

yeah... didnt realize knife planet wasnt welcome here either


----------



## daveb (Jun 5, 2017)

This thread is first ive heard of such. Will report.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 5, 2017)

Peter has a subforum over at that Wisconsin knife merchant's site--perhaps that association is the issue.


----------



## daveb (Jun 5, 2017)

Not that Wisconsin knife merchant?

Damn, catch part of a day off 2morrow and you guys have already filled my dance card.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2017)

yeah... but he's not affiliated with them... he's just a friendly guy who likes talking about sharpening wherever he can. Plus, who cares where he posts online. I really dont think that should matter so much.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

Peter Nowlan, as I recall got himself banned here some time back for spamming links to his businesses. I can't look up the details any longer but if a mod searched his username it's show the skinny on what happened. 

I also recall Peter being a KF Keeping Sharp contributor...similar to Ken & Tom from Jende, etc. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

toddnmd said:


> Peter has a subforum over at that Wisconsin knife merchant's site--perhaps that association is the issue.




KnifeMerchant has forums?




Edit: Wait, nevermind, I got it, duh.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2017)

Little dull tonite Dave?


yuck, yuck, yuck,


----------



## idemhj (Jun 6, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Peter Nowlan, as I recall got himself banned here some time back for spamming links to his businesses. I can't look up the details any longer but if a mod searched his username it's show the skinny on what happened.
> 
> I also recall Peter being a KF Keeping Sharp contributor...similar to Ken & Tom from Jende, etc. Take that for what it's worth.



IIRC that is _not exactly_ what happened. Rather, the guy who started Knife Planet did, indeed, spam this forum with links and stuff and got himself banned - but that guy is _not_ Peter Nowlan who, on the contrary, is very hesitant to talk of his (sharpening) business (which BTW only accepts orders from Canada).

Perhaps this would be a good time to re-evaluate the censoring which goes on here, it is, in my opinion, totally counter productive.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

idemhj said:


> IIRC that is _not exactly_ what happened. Rather, the guy who started Knife Planet did, indeed, spam this forum with links and stuff and got himself banned - but that guy is _not_ Peter Nowlan who, on the contrary, is very hesitant to talk of his (sharpening) business (which BTW only accepts orders from Canada).
> 
> Perhaps this would be a good time to re-evaluate the censoring which goes on here, it is, in my opinion, totally counter productive.




Peter 100% for sure banned himself here. Take that to the bank.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

idemhj said:


> IIRC that is _not exactly_ what happened. Rather, the guy who started Knife Planet did, indeed, spam this forum with links and stuff and got himself banned - but that guy is _not_ Peter Nowlan who, on the contrary, is very hesitant to talk of his (sharpening) business (which BTW only accepts orders from Canada).
> 
> Perhaps this would be a good time to re-evaluate the censoring which goes on here, it is, in my opinion, totally counter productive.




BTW, who is the owner of Knife Planet . net?


----------



## idemhj (Jun 6, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Peter 100% for sure banned himself here. Take that to the bank.



Okay, will do! 

And FWIW I dont have an issue with members being banned for obvious violation of the forum rules  and that knife planet dude (and I don't have a clue about his identity) clearly overstepped the boundary. What I think is that it is, perhaps, not a very good idea to censor links to certain sites. It tends to create myths because most members dont have a clue about whats going on. Anyway, my two cents


----------



## foody518 (Jun 6, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> BTW, who is the owner of Knife Planet . net?



I think it might be Roberto M.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

idemhj said:


> Okay, will do!
> 
> And FWIW I dont have an issue with members being banned for obvious violation of the forum rules  and that knife planet dude (and I don't have a clue about his identity) clearly overstepped the boundary. What I think is that it is, perhaps, not a very good idea to censor links to certain sites. It tends to create myths because most members dont have a clue about whats going on. Anyway, my two cents




The link censoring has been an issue, I agree. What I also know is that it's helped to keep the peace here for 6+ yrs.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

foody518 said:


> I think it might be Roberto M.



Thanks


----------



## lagrangeL2 (Jun 6, 2017)

This is probably a dumb question, but is Knife merchant also banned? I remember seeing a YouTube vid about them, some time back.


----------



## Edge (Jun 6, 2017)

knifeplanet is was removed from the blocked list.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2017)

daveb said:


> This thread is first ive heard of such. Will report.





Angie said:


> knifeplanet is was removed from the blocked list.



And this concludes my report. Knife Planet can be reached at http://www.knifeplanet.net/

Interesting site, a little different. And how does one choose the "best" Shun????:cool2:

Peter is welcome to appeal his banned status by contacting Admin. Just gotta play by the rules.


----------



## idemhj (Jun 6, 2017)

daveb said:


> And this concludes my report. Knife Planet can be reached at http://www.knifeplanet.net/



And what a fine conclusion. Absolutely happy with that - my intention was not to start some kind of flame war!



daveb said:


> Interesting site, a little different. And how does one choose the "best" Shun????:cool2:


Lol :laugh:



daveb said:


> Peter is welcome to appeal his banned status by contacting Admin. Just gotta play by the rules.



Again, very fine by me


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks mod team!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 6, 2017)

"What I also know is that it's helped to keep the peace here for 6+ yrs."

As an outsider, let me ask a polite "could it have become a bitter peace?"....


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2017)

*deleted

classless political comment... no need for that here... my bad


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "What I also know is that it's helped to keep the peace here for 6+ yrs."
> 
> As an outsider, let me ask a polite "could it have become a bitter peace?"....




Maybe it has.



Maybe it's time for the censored links to be uncensored? Me, I learned my lesson, someone else will have to make that move. 

If the place turns into the old KF_ (filled with retail whores) _we can always start over with a new forum I suppose.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 6, 2017)

I like what the forum is. Sometimes the censorship is annoying but the longer I've been here the more i understand this can be a delicate balance.


----------



## KJDedge (Jun 6, 2017)

as a new member here I thought the idea was to promote good foundation for beginner to advanced sharpening and to share knowledge...
I think all this talk is counterproductive to the message of an online sharpening class that may be of value to members of this board..
the content will speak for itself over time....
I'd say move on with your lives....


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 6, 2017)

KJDedge said:


> as a new member here I thought the idea was to promote good foundation for beginner to advanced sharpening and to share knowledge...
> I think all this talk is counterproductive to the message of an online sharpening class that may be of value to members of this board..
> the content will speak for itself over time....
> I'd say move on with your lives....



I think you misinterpret the intent of this place. While what you say is a side effect, this place is a community where people with a bad addiction can come and talk about it and be enabled to fall deeper into the dark hole by fellow addicts. :sly:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2017)

KJDedge said:


> as a new member here I thought the idea was to promote good foundation for beginner to advanced sharpening and to share knowledge...
> I think all this talk is counterproductive to the message of an online sharpening class that may be of value to members of this board..
> the content will speak for itself over time....
> I'd say move on with your lives....




Agreed


----------



## Ruso (Jun 7, 2017)

It still shocks me of how much drama for such a small community.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2017)

Cutlery, by its very nature, is a divisive topic.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 7, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Cutlery, by its very nature, is a divisive topic.



how very wry &#128522;


----------



## Robert11 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey Guys,
I am Roberto, owner of KnifePlanet. Thanks for checking our first lesson of the Sharpening School. We are working on future lessons and we'll publish the 2nd soon.
Feedback, comments and recommendations are always welcome.  Thanks to Jon and Peter for making this happen!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 12, 2017)

Only one lesson up so far and already 5 pages of discussion, AWESOME! 

I watched the video and my favorite part is where Peter checks the edge cutting phonebook paper then casually tosses it away on the floor. I LOLed. :biggrin:

Jon and Peter are the two people who made the most sense to me when I started trying to learn sharpening. Kudos.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2017)

Robert11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am Roberto, owner of KnifePlanet. Thanks for checking our first lesson of the Sharpening School. We are working on future lessons and we'll publish the 2nd soon.
> Feedback, comments and recommendations are always welcome.  Thanks to Jon and Peter for making this happen!




LOL, are you the guy who got banned before? I'm sure if you are you wouldn't come back and *link to your website* again.


----------



## daveb (Jun 12, 2017)

Play nice Dave. I'm sure we're all smarter now than we were then. 


Of course I welcome you raising the bs flag if anything gets out of line.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 12, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> LOL, are you the guy who got banned before? I'm sure if you are you wouldn't come back and *link to your website* again.



I'm sorry, but what's wrong with this? He's not selling goods, he's not creating spam, and he's not making money from what he's posting here. He's just a guy who really likes knives and has made a web page dedicated to sharing knowledge. How is that detrimental to what we do here?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> LOL, are you the guy who got banned before? I'm sure if you are you wouldn't come back and *link to your website* again.





JBroida said:


> I'm sorry, but what's wrong with this? He's not selling goods, he's not creating spam, and he's not making money from what he's posting here. He's just a guy who really likes knives and has made a web page dedicated to sharing knowledge. How is that detrimental to what we do here?




It's not an issue if no one thinks it's an issue.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2017)

daveb said:


> Play nice Dave. I'm sure we're all smarter now than we were then.




I doubt I am.


----------



## daveb (Jun 12, 2017)

You are. He is. I'm the only one stuck on stupid.


----------



## Robert11 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> LOL, are you the guy who got banned before? I'm sure if you are you wouldn't come back and *link to your website* again.



I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2017)

JBroida said:


> I'm sorry, but what's wrong with this? He's not selling goods, he's not creating spam, and he's not making money from what he's posting here. He's just a guy who really likes knives and has made a web page dedicated to sharing knowledge. How is that detrimental to what we do here?





Dave Martell said:


> LOL, are you the guy who got banned before? I'm sure if you are you wouldn't come back and *link to your website* again.





Robert11 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about




I might have mis-spoken before, and I apologize if that's the case. However, I do recall Robert(o) being told about posting links off site to duplicate information. We had made it a point early on that we would prefer all related knife content to be posted here vs off site. The whole point being that we post and discuss related content here rather than re-directing traffic off site for the same purpose. 

I'm no longer the owner/admin here so my opinion is just that. I'm merely offering up perspective and history, the new owners/admin can decide if they want to drive traffic away or keep it here, it's their business now.


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2017)

Lets shut this one down, the kernels are getting stuck between my teeth.

The link is staying. Robert is staying. Peter is staying. There were reasons for shutting it down awhile ago, I won't argue with or defend those actions here. They made sense at the time.

Peter and Jon are doing something that is of interest to this community. Anything previous is now filed under "That was then, this is now".

@Peter/Jon, I encourage you to post a new thread with a little about the blog, the whats, the whys and what have you. Include the link. No problem with this site providing a way point to the sharpening class. No problem with discussions on this site about material in the sharpening class. Pls do not promote anything here that conflicts with, competes with, anything here. 

@Peter/Roberto, As KnifePlanet is not a supporting site, you are participating as a regular member. Any perception that you are promoting your blog, your services, your products, for profit will be shut down without further discussion. Pls make this easy on all concerned. If you would like to discuss becoming a supporting entity, I'm sure Angie can help make that happen.

And this one is closed. Thanks all for reading.


----------

